# Paper Mache



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe that works??? I'm trying to make paper mache balls to hang on the tree. 

Thanks.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

midkiffsjoy said:


> Does anyone have a recipe that works??? I'm trying to make paper mache balls to hang on the tree.
> 
> Thanks.


one bag of cellulose insulations (finely shredded paper type) some wall paper paste and a little plaster paris , makes a fine paper clay  
you can make the same by grinding wet new paper in a blender but will kill a blender quick :Bawling:


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Tear newspaper into strips and dip in liquid starch. Use you fingers to squeegee off the excess and the apply the strip to your form. Works great too great sometimes. My boys have had a time trying to bust pinatas I've made this way.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd agree with both the above suggestions, and add one other.

I use wood glue instead of regular Elmer's type glue. so...soak shredded paper in water until it's pulpy. stir in wood glue. (I use a good "splush" of it...probably 1/2 cup for 1/2 gallon of pulp). mold, form, put on styrofoam. (use with paper strips, too.)

adding plaster of paris will make it MUCH harder...a really nice thing. 

the reason for wood glue is it's a bit more waterproof, harder, and actually bonds better.

The starch idea is good for fast, less messy things  keeps it lite-weight, too.

When you're making ornaments, try using paperbag type paper for the strips. soak a little longer then newsprint. The brown paper makes nice, solid papermache stuff.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> When you're making ornaments, try using paperbag type paper for the strips. soak a little longer then newsprint. The brown paper makes nice, solid papermache stuff.


Hmm that sound like youd make a great fireworks shell builder
we use a lot of "Kraft" paper


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

We use newspaper strips and a flour/water paste.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

some advanced PM recipes.............................
http://www.papiermache.co.uk/tutorials/some-advanced-papier-mache-recipes/


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

giggle. WOW! And I thought I liked to build things that were strong enough to survive a nuclear holocaust !!! giggle.
These ideas are GREAT!!! What we wound up trying last night was 2 c water + 1 cup flour + as much hand shreaded paper as I could get to blend (used my blender that I use to make paper pulp for papermaking). Very thick. We took that and filled some interesting candle molds that I have and were waiting to see if they ever dry. giggle. We got ballons today and we are going to try using those. I HAD thought that we could just wrap the paper around a wire till it was as thick as we wanted. It didnt really work that way. We also tried one recipe that said to add cinn to make it smell good. No! It turned out thick and looked/smelled like cream of wheat. No one wanted to stick their hands in it and the kids wanted to eat it. Art supplies that look and smell like food = bad. grin. This just isnt being as simple as it was when I was a kid! giggle.
(I MISS my old hippie art book! pout)


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Paper mache ornements, how to......................
http://fun.familyeducation.com/crafts/childrens-art-activities/48091.html


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

CraftyDiva said:


> Paper mache ornements, how to......................
> http://fun.familyeducation.com/crafts/childrens-art-activities/48091.html



That link ROCKS!!! That's PERFECT!!! That's EXACTLY (almost) what I'm wanting to make.....but NOW I have to build a stork. Yesterday at 3:45 ish my sister gave birth to a 5 lb baby boy!!!!!! grin.

Thank you CraftyDiva!!! You rock!!!!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

midkiffsjoy said:


> That link ROCKS!!! That's PERFECT!!! That's EXACTLY (almost) what I'm wanting to make.....but NOW I have to build a stork. Yesterday at 3:45 ish my sister gave birth to a 5 lb baby boy!!!!!! grin.
> 
> Thank you CraftyDiva!!! You rock!!!!


Your welcome  Congrats to your sister and to you, will this be a paper mache stork?
A little hint,it's better to tear your paper stripes then cut them, you won't get so many ridges with torn paper as you would with the smooth cut edges. Less sanding the final porduct to get a smooth finish.

PLus I'm more big band then rock, but thanks anyway.


----------

